# Safari Very slow



## maccalennon (Sep 24, 2008)

In the last few days safari has become painfully slow. in some cases wont load pages from my bookmarks that it has been finding instantly in the past.

i have an intel imac and when i switch to windows and use IE i have no such problems everything loads instantly. im running safari 3.1.2

Does anyone have any idea how i can fix this or what has suddenly gone wrong. Ive read similar threads to this and there seems to be an issue about how much free HD space people have. i have 254GB of free space so i dont think thats the problem.

Ive also tried resetting safari

any ideas would be gratefully received

thanks


----------



## Doctor X (Sep 25, 2008)

Have you cleared your cache?

--J.D.


----------



## maccalennon (Sep 25, 2008)

yes. ive reset safari too.
Im not really sure what else i can do?


----------



## Doctor X (Sep 25, 2008)

There are a whole bunch of other maintenance scripts you can try.  However, you can confirm it is Safari by checking your Activity Monitor to see if it is Safari eating up your processor or something else.

--J.D.


----------



## SGilbert (Sep 25, 2008)

This very well could be your problem:

http://www.macfixit.com/article.php?story=20080925091223670


----------



## Doctor X (Sep 25, 2008)

A . . . Trojan . . . that . . . affects Macs?!!11!!Elevnty!







--J.D.


----------



## maccalennon (Sep 25, 2008)

SGilbert - thank you so much for your help. that absolutely did the trick. Im very grateful, it was driving me nuts.

Thanks once again


----------



## Satcomer (Sep 25, 2008)

maccalennon said:


> SGilbert - thank you so much for your help. that absolutely did the trick. Im very grateful, it was driving me nuts.
> 
> Thanks once again



Well to fix the problem once and forever go to OpenDNS and use their DNS. I say this because their DNS is protected an does not have the DNS randomizer flaw your ISP has. 

Also once you start using OpenDNS open a FREE account with them to control your DNS and then you can block all known malware sites with a simple check mark. You can also block any web site you want too.

Lastly, STOP clicking on every link someone sends to you, open Safari's Preferences and in the General tab make sure no check mark is in "Open Safe files after downloading".


----------

